# Happy Birthday to barryd



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday to barryd who is 49 today
ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
Many Happy Returns


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Strewth ole man........................... almost a half century.!!!!!
Enjoy it while your able. Have a very happy day.  

Ray.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*Old Barry*

Have a good un old boy.
Steve & Jo


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barry,a mere whippersnapper at only 49. :lol:


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy birthday Barry x


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well thank you. Now wheres me cake and pressies?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy birthday Barry  :new-bday: :new-bday: 

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy 49th Bazzie baby ...... my Party invitation seems to have got lost in the post. :? 

Never mind, we will still turn up, get the kettle on and sort the choccy biscuits out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Happy 49th Bazzie baby ...... my Party invitation seems to have got lost in the post. :?
> 
> Never mind, we will still turn up, get the kettle on and sort the choccy biscuits out.


Kettle and Choccy biscuits? FFS! Some party eh?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Barry up there in Yorkshire. Just emailing and texting your choccky Bickys.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm going up today to stay with Barry, but don't tell him, it's a Birthday surprise.

Many Happy Returns, matey. Have a 21 party popper salute on me! :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Only 49? Nobbut a young'un!

I accept personal deliveries of birthday cake - make mine a huge chunk, please. :wink: 

Happy birthday young man.

Colin


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday young man.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday Barry ccasion4: ccasion7: :wav: :hathat49: :hathat49: have a goodun





Jacquie


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

All the best Barry :new-bday:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Barry, got your invite thank you, but there was no room on the bus that you chartered for this occasion, plus it broke down halfway there, so they drank all the Leffe and ate all the delicious food hamper supplies.

have a good one 
cabby


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Happy birthday BarryD. Have a good day.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Barry

Hope the fridge is filled with Leffe and smelly cheese, none of this sickly cake stuff. Have a great year - oh, oh, next year the BEEEEG 50! 

Hope to meet up for a curry when I get back.

Love, hug and a big birthday smacker XXX


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drat it, the bugger has survived another year :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy B'day Bazzer. 2.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday.......xx


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

have a great day :roll:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Have a splendiferous birthday Barry! All the best from Mrs Caulkhead and me, and Daisy dog of course....  

Caulkhead aka Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just got up, 07.12 here in California, but would like to wish Barry a very happy birthday from us both.

Peter & Rita


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barry, I've just pointed my tuba at laptop and played @happy birthday to you' - hope you heard it ok,


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

HBDTY,HBDTY,HB dear Barry HBDTY.

Cazzie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well thanks once again you kind people. (they are not being so nice on Another forum) 

Its not gone so well. After a rigorous work out in the Gym (dont get over excited ladies) to work up an appetite by the time we got to Northallerton for lunch everywhere was shut bar the Kebab shop. :roll: 

Still stocked up with goodies for tonight. 

I may be ill tomorrow.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

barryd said:


> Well thanks once again you kind people. (they are not being so nice on Another forum)
> 
> Its not gone so well. After a rigorous work out in the Gym (dont get over excited ladies) to work up an appetite by the time we got to Northallerton for lunch everywhere was shut bar the Kebab shop. :roll:
> 
> ...


God, how I hate kebabs, undercooked meat. Yuc


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Boss


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Roger & Frances
:lol:


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

A very happy birthday. Didn't realize you were so young   

Val


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Val

He is my Toyboy 

Of course he's young :lol:  

And completely special 

Aldra


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Lucky you!!!!

I'm sure if he's your toy boy he must be very handsome and dashing!!!!!

Val


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Oops I'm late! Happy Birthday Barry, the lavish pressie is in the post <eventually> ccasion4: :tongue2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Waddaya Mean "I didnt realise you were so young!!!" havent you seen me photos!!!!!










Toy boy services a speciality. Roll up.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow. Lucky you, Sandra. Words fail me!!! :roll: is that really you?????? Thinking about it, never mind toy boy, you could easily be my son!!!!!!!!???????

Val


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *oldtart wrote: *Wow. Lucky you, Sandra. Words fail me!!! :roll: is that really you?????? Thinking about it, never mind toy boy, you could easily be my son!!!!!!!!???????
> 
> Val


Yeah. Im pretty hot huh? Form an orderly queue (Didnt I say that last year :roll: )



> *Kaytutt wrote: *Oops I'm late! Happy Birthday Barry, the lavish pressie is in the post <eventually> ccasion4: :tongue2:


Didnt you give me one earlier? :twisted:

Never fear girls (and boys if you like) there is plenty to go around.

Might even save you some cake.

Acutally where is my f ing cake?


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Bazza , your my tonights excuse for an excess of alcohol , think I'll start with a shot of Archers ... Cheers mate


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *valphil wrote: *Happy birthday Bazza , your my tonights excuse for an excess of alcohol , think I'll start with a shot of Archers ... Cheers mate


Get it there Phil!! About time someone decided to have a drink with me. Lets get Pished and cause trouble! 

I am assuming its Phil talking. If thats you Val then......


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

:new-bday: Barryd!

I didnt know people lived that long!!


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Her favorite artist there Barry .. apart from the pxss artist she's married to


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

> Didnt you give me one earlier? :twisted:


You know me, generous to a fault :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Happy birthday Barry hope your are organising another great music meet for the biggie next year.

sue and John


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

49 today! Could have sworn you were older :wink: Happy birthday

Wobby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *wobby wrote: *49 today! Could have sworn you were older :wink: Happy birthday
> 
> Wobby


Why is there not a dislike button on here or the ability to abuse fellow members with really disgusting swearwords like wot there is on "another forum"?

DISLICK! 

EDIT: Mind you on the Fruitcakes a Dislick is concidered a badge of honour and members go out of their way to collect them. Some people eh? Spend half their lives on bloody forums. :roll:

Well now for a Birthday report. Its been crap foodwise until nibble time. The very expensive Goolie Ash we got from the award winning Butchers was crap but the French raw milk cheese from Lewis and Coopers, Smoked Duck Pate and Hummus with Jalapenos is just perfect!  I was hoping to smuggle out some vintage Port from Tugboat Towers when I left but he padlocked the drinks cabinet in the end so its another Leffe night. What sort for friend is he eh?

End of report.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So you have just gained a coupla kilos then Barry................... French Kilos...  

So thats 49 and gaining..??

Ray.


----------

